# EK43s



## Bulls6000 (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi,

Im thinking of pre ordering and upgrading to a EK43s for home use. I was wondering what your opinion is if there would be any other options of grinder out there on the same level as the EK43? Any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Bulls6000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im thinking of pre ordering and upgrading to a EK43s for home use. I was wondering what your opinion is if there would be any other options of grinder out there on the same level as the EK43? Any suggestions would be welcome.


Is that the shorty on something similar to Santos 01 legs?


----------



## Densven (Sep 10, 2013)

Think it is the shorty version. not much difference in price though to the tall one.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Densven said:


> Think it is the shorty version. not much difference in price though to the tall one.


That's not surprising. The expensive bit of the grinder never was the legs.

Looks like it may be a perfect grinder for me if I ever upgrade to a prosumer lever.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Bulls6000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im thinking of pre ordering and upgrading to a EK43s for home use. I was wondering what your opinion is if there would be any other options of grinder out there on the same level as the EK43? Any suggestions would be welcome.


EK has few equals but, to really appreciate it, your preference, roast level-wise, needs to be towards lighter roasts. If light roasts don't float your boat, there are other grinders which will do a better job for darker roasts.

EK is ideal for single dosing and can switch between espresso and pour over grind effortlessly.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Densven said:


> Think it is the shorty version. not much difference in price though to the tall one.


The S is super aligned from the factory apparently.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

The Systemic Kid said:


> EK has few equals but, to really appreciate it, your preference, roast level-wise, needs to be towards lighter roasts. If light roasts don't float your boat, there are other grinders which will do a better job for darker roasts.
> 
> EK is ideal for single dosing and can switch between espresso and pour over grind effortlessly.


Got examples please boots?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Big Compak conical but retention is an issue. HG 1 takes some beating for single dosing.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Nice one. I'm thinking more and more about hg1 but all the vids I see the worflow time and faff isn't for me


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Patrick - not sure why i said boots on previous post, apologies


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Boots and I are the forum's chuckle brothers


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

kennyboy993 said:


> Nice one. I'm thinking more and more about hg1 but all the vids I see the worflow time and faff isn't for me


Faff isn't as bad as it seems with the HG 1 - curiously adds to the sense of enjoyment if you have the time.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Boots and I are the forum's chuckle brothers


Ha ha you two and Mark - where would we all be without you.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Er, that's Martin??


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If I got back into darker roasts - would plum for an HG 1 without hesitation.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

the systemic kid said:


> er, that's martin??


mwjb?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Nice one. I'm thinking more and more about hg1 but all the vids I see the worflow time and faff isn't for me


I don't find it a faff! It's quick and clean . . . And easy to use when someone else is winding the handle


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Ha ha then you've got your own motor for automation ;-)

Seriously though - it's ok? Maybe I should start another thread


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

kennyboy993 said:


> mwjb?


Oops


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

The Systemic Kid said:


> If I got back into darker roasts - would plum for an HG 1 without hesitation.


Ditto the sentiment here,

If I drank more dark roasts there is NO WAY I would be swapping the HG1.

It is a fantastic grinder for the home barista.


----------



## Bulls6000 (Dec 10, 2016)

I mainly drink light roasts and single dose only as i like swapping my coffees. So i think the ek43s will be perfect for me!


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

idle thought, presumably we'll be able to buy the EK43S base on the spare parts list if this is going to be a full production staple?

anyone know?

swapping bases out is pretty trivial....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It's not super aligned I believe that is Scottish humour, it is essentially an Ek43 on a shorter base


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> It's not super aligned I believe that is Scottish humour, it is essentially an Ek43 on a shorter base


Nope - it is supposed to be more aligned from the factory. It was mentioned in one of the previews from Host Milan. The LE is aligned to tighter tolerances than the normal EK too.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Nope - it is supposed to be more aligned from the factory. It was mentioned in one of the previews from Host Milan. The LE is aligned to tighter tolerances than the normal EK too.


I think they're using different materials for some parts, aluminium I think, that they can manufacture more exactly


----------



## Terranova (Feb 15, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> It was mentioned in one of the previews from Host Milan. The LE is aligned to tighter tolerances than the normal EK too.


Is there a source for that statement?

It is more than unlikely that Mahlkönig changed their 30+ year old molds for the EK43 which even then makes it hard to be more accurate.

Also very unlikely that they align each grinder individually.

The only difference (technically) between stock EK and EK "S" is that the burr carrier is made of aluminum instead of stainless steel because it is much cheaper and quicker to machine. (But for sure not more accurate)


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Terranova said:


> Is there a source for that statement?
> 
> It is more than unlikely that Mahlkönig changed their 30+ year old molds for the EK43 which even then makes it hard to be more accurate.
> 
> ...


Then I guess we await your new grinder  How is it coming along?


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

Terranova said:


> Is there a source for that statement?
> 
> It is more than unlikely that Mahlkönig changed their 30+ year old molds for the EK43 which even then makes it hard to be more accurate.
> 
> ...


Although I have heard that the anodized burr carrier of the S should be more precise, I would still want some additional data to prove it.

But as you wrote it's entirely unlikely that Mahlkonig would align every single S, especially for the same price!

That said I would probably replace it with my current EK down the line, but mostly because of the hight and that my burr carrier is way off.


----------



## Terranova (Feb 15, 2014)

malling said:


> Although I have heard that the anodized burr carrier of the S should be more precise


The stainless steel burr carrier of my EK43 from 98´ is without runout, so is the case where the stationary burr is located.

I will try to get a spare burr carrier, then I can let you try if it works better for you.



fluffles said:


> Then I guess we await your new grinder  How is it coming along?


That is very kind of you Matt, but we still don´t know how they perform and the first 3 prototypes are in production.

Unfortunately we are to dumb to use CAD programs, so it is like always trial and error till it´s working.


----------



## mazi (Jan 21, 2015)

On mahlkonig web page EK43 motor rating is 1300 W and EK43S nominal power is 890 W.

Does it mean the same thing or do they have a different power?


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

To the OP @Bulls6000 , why is it you're thinking of getting an EK43? when you say "...any other options of grinder out there on the same level as the EK43?" what are refering to. I'm not being facicious, just trying to figure out what it is you're after. What grinder are you using at the moment? What brew methods would you use it for? Which roasters and what kind of roasts do you tend to go for? If you want an espresso grinder, what kind of shots do you enjoy?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Terranova said:


> Is there a source for that statement?
> 
> It is more than unlikely that Mahlkönig changed their 30+ year old molds for the EK43 which even then makes it hard to be more accurate.
> 
> ...


Anecdotal reading of various forums were people have measured the runout on normal EKs v the LE


----------



## Terranova (Feb 15, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Anecdotal reading of various forums were people have measured the runout on normal EKs v the LE


That is interesting, I have never heard of that.

Thanks


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Terranova said:


> That is interesting, I have never heard of that.
> 
> Thanks


There was a lot of mention of it in the threads where people were discussing alignment by sanding, it seemed that on the LE it might not have been strictly necessary


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/Be8EiepF-jC/

@Terranova says it has a 'new machined grinding chamber and prebreaker'


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks like Round Hill have them in stock, according to their FB page today









(sorry if this has been mentioned before somewhere).


----------



## Terranova (Feb 15, 2014)

We also just received 2, on Monday we will align them and see if there is any difference to the bigger brother.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

MildredM said:


> Looks like Round Hill have them in stock, according to their FB page today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tempted?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

jlarkin said:


> Tempted?


Haha! Slight problem with grinder overload at present!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

MildredM said:


> Haha! Slight problem with grinder overload at present!


I've got a bit of room, I'll hold onto one for you? X


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

jlarkin said:


> I've got a bit of room, I'll hold onto one for you? X


Sorry but twins don't like being separated


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

Terranova said:


> The stainless steel burr carrier of my EK43 from 98´ is without runout, so is the case where the stationary burr is located.
> 
> I will try to get a spare burr carrier, then I can let you try if it works better for you.
> 
> ...


That's a very nice offer, I would be great to test another burr carrier as I think I have been a bit unlucky with the one I got.


----------



## Bulls6000 (Dec 10, 2016)

Ive been using a K30 but found that i like switching my coffee regulary and started single dosing. Thats why the K30 isn't that suitable for me . I've decided to go for the EK43s and pre ordered it a couple of weeks ago. It should hopefully be here by the end of February!


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Are there any photos of this grinder to show how it would look in a normal kitchen ?







From what I understand it's about 40cm high without the hopper?


----------



## Bulls6000 (Dec 10, 2016)

Heres a quick pic how it looks like next to my linea mini. I will probably be looking at a smaller dosing funnel/hopper soon.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Bulls6000 said:


> Heres a quick pic how it looks like next to my linea mini. I will probably be looking at a smaller dosing funnel/hopper soon.
> 
> View attachment 32253


]

How is the EK and that 9 bar pressure working out for you.


----------



## Bulls6000 (Dec 10, 2016)

Its been no problem at all. I get very nice tasting shots out of the EK. 19g in 45g out in around 25-30sec. The only problem i had was the grind distribution with the first few shots, which got a bit messy with the bottomless portafilter. It was easily solved with moving the grinds around with a wooden stick which gave me a even extraction.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Bulls6000 said:


> Its been no problem at all. I get very nice tasting shots out of the EK. 19g in 45g out in around 25-30sec. The only problem i had was the grind distribution with the first few shots, which got a bit messy with the bottomless portafilter. It was easily solved with moving the grinds around with a wooden stick which gave me a even extraction.


Cool, what coffee you using with it at mo.


----------



## Bulls6000 (Dec 10, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> Cool, what coffee you using with it at mo.


I've been using quite a few:

Home roasted Ethiopian

North star Ethiopian

Squaremile Red brick

Has bean Ethiopia Mokanisa Bulega


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

@*Bulls6000 how high is the unit without the hopper?*


----------



## Bulls6000 (Dec 10, 2016)

the_partisan said:


> @*Bulls6000 how high is the unit without the hopper?*


I haven't got a measuring tape here at the moment. Its around the same height as the linea mini which is 37cm high. Its maybe 3-4cm taller so around the 40cm.


----------

